# connecting to a samba server



## fccabs (Jul 31, 2006)

I've only had my (first) mac bookpro 3 days and i'm jumping in at the deep end and trying to connect it to a samba lan server, which i've bought from the local computer store. I;ve followed the instrucions but everytime i try to connect to the server i get the error message "the finder cannot complete the operation because some of the data in smb://..... could not be read or written (erro code 36)". According to the apple support site this could be linked to the server not accepting encrypted passwords but it also said tat if that is the case the error message in the console should be "mount_smbfs: session set up phase failed". However the error message i'm getting is "mount_smbfs: can't get server address `SERVER1': Unknown host". Does anyone have any suggestions as to how i can solve my problem as i'm way way out of my depth on ths one. FYI the wireless router i'm using is a LINKSYS WRT54G.

P.S i've also enabled FTP sharing on my system preferences. is this the rght thing t do???


----------



## davidanders (Dec 30, 2006)

These links from a Google search "mount_smbfs: can't get server address"
http://www.google.com/search?q=moun...ient=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official
will be more complete than most single post responses you will get.


----------

